# manual pole pruner questions



## newforest (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello, I received the following question from a client:

I’m looking up pole pruners and wondered if you could recommend a brand or had any ideas about them. We use a cheap hardware store version that usually comes apart.

I have definitely discussed with friends how pruning equipment in particular really suffers from the cheapest-is-best consumer mentality. I know the good brands for loppers and hand pruners (I have usually purchased from Felco and Bahco), but I don't know which ones extend to pole pruners.

Also I have been wondering what makes the best "pole". I have a good pruner I was given, an unknown brand but fairly sturdy for me so far. It does use PVC electrical conduit as the pole, and that gets fairly wobbly when you use it at maximum reach. Is there any species of wood that works better, or maybe the hollow metal pole as used to say change letters on a gas station sign?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 14, 2015)

If money is no object, look at Silky. Be warned, a 21' model will run you north of $400.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 14, 2015)

Corona makes a few different levels of pruner - the better ones are a good 'hardware store' option. You have to see the different models side-by-side to appreciate the differences in the head casting, saw blade, etc. 

I have a 14', telescoping one with the compound pruning head on the right. I don't like the chain drive (gets twisted and jams) which I will replace with rope sometime, but other than that, pretty happy with it. Saw and lopper parts both work well. Fiberglass poles pretty sturdy. This replaced a shorter reach, lower priced Corona pruner (head on the left).

Telescoping pole is more convenient for consumer use and storage, then the heavier duty, sectional poles. in my opinion.

Philbert


----------



## Franny K (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the wooden ones are douglas fir. They have about six inches of aluminum where they key to the next one and are six feet long. Not sure if they are easily purchaced now but I have a set of half a dozen or so and access to another similar collection. They can have ends just about like Philbert put in post 3 here. I think one has just a blade with teeth while the other has that clipper.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 11, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> If money is no object, look at Silky. Be warned, a 21' model will run you north of $400.


I agree 100%. I have the 21' telescoping Silky and a Corona handsaw. They are great. I would try and find the Silky on sale. Bailey's and Pruner warehouse currently have it for $260. I bought mine from Bailey's 2 or 3 years ago when they had a monster sale on them.


----------

